# default DocumentRoot ändern



## erzhausen (27. März 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei Vorüberlegungen anzustellen wie ich meinen neuen Server besser organisieren könnte.
Momentan, auf dem alten Server, zeigt die Apache DocumentRoot, wie üblich, auf /var/www und ISPConfig zeigt auf die entsprechenden Client-Verzeichnisse /var/www/clients/clientX/
Im neuen Server soll eine SSD als Root-Laufwerk und HDDs als Daten-Laufwerke zum Einsatz kommen. Aus Platzgründen würde ich deshalb gerne die DocumentRoot des Apache auf /srv/www verschieben. Folgt ISPConfig bei der Installation der neuen DocumentRoot oder muss ich da manuell noch etwas anpassen?
Oder ist es ev. sinnvoller nach der ISPConfig Installation die Verzeichnisse manuell zu verschieben und mit SymLinks zu arbeiten?

Gruß erzhausen


----------



## logifech (27. März 2016)

Das kannst du in den Website Einstellungen im Options tab unter Apache Direktiven fügst du dann einfach ein 
DocumentRoot /var/www/clients/clientx/webx/web/....


----------



## erzhausen (27. März 2016)

Zitat von logifech:


> Das kannst du in den Website Einstellungen im Options tab unter Apache Direktiven fügst du dann einfach ein
> DocumentRoot /var/www/clients/clientx/webx/web/....


Hallo,
ich bin nicht sicher ob ich dich richtig verstehe oder ob du mich nicht richtig verstanden hast
Du meinst sicher, oder?
_{DOCROOT} _*/srv*_/www/clients/clientx/webx/web/...._
Dann müsste das aber mit jeder Website gemacht werden. Ich habe gehofft, dass das in den globalen Einstellungen erledigt werden könnte


----------



## robotto7831a (27. März 2016)

Du könntest doch /var/www als Mountpoint für die Datenfestplatte nehmen. Dann muss man nicht tricksen.


----------



## erzhausen (27. März 2016)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Du könntest doch /var/www als Mountpoint für die Datenfestplatte nehmen. Dann muss man nicht tricksen.


Richtig aber:
auf die Datenfestplatte, sprich /srv, sollen u.a. auch noch ftp- und mail-Daten abgelegt werden.
Nach deinem Vorschlag müsste ich die Datenplatte in mehrere Partitionen aufteilen, was ich vermeiden möchte.
Was passiert eigentlich falls ich im ISPConfig Admin-Panel unter _System --> Serverkonfiguration --> Web_ den Webseiten-Pfad und die Webseiten-Symlinks anpasse (z.B. /srv/www/... )?


----------



## robotto7831a (27. März 2016)

Dann nimm doch /var als Mountpoint. Dann hast Du MySQL, Mail und Web.


----------



## erzhausen (27. März 2016)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Dann nimm doch /var als Mountpoint. Dann hast Du MySQL, Mail und Web.


aber *ohne* ftp


----------



## robotto7831a (27. März 2016)

Wo sind denn deine FTP Daten gespeichert?

Also bei ISPConfig zeigt der FTP immer auf das Hauptverzeichnis vom web. Also /var/www/clients/clientx/. Also ist es mit drin.


----------



## erzhausen (27. März 2016)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Wo sind denn deine FTP Daten gespeichert?
> 
> Also bei ISPConfig zeigt der FTP immer auf das Hauptverzeichnis vom web. Also /var/www/clients/clientx/. Also ist es mit drin.


Na eben zentral auf /srv/ftp, und unabhängig von den Clients.


----------



## robotto7831a (27. März 2016)

Wer hindert dich daran, diese auch unter /var zu speichern?


----------



## erzhausen (27. März 2016)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Wer hindert dich daran, diese auch unter /var zu speichern?


Das ist keine Option für mich, weil /var noch eine ganze Reihe anderer Daten enthält die nichts mit den eigentlichen Server-Diensten zu tun haben.
Ich wäre dir dankbar wenn du dich auf meine Eingangsfrage beschränken würdest. 
Im neuen Server sollen *alle* von außen erreichbaren Dienste zentral im /srv Verzeichnis gebündelt werden. Meine Frage zielte darauf wie ich das realisieren kann und nicht wie und wo ich den Mountpoint der Datenplatte hinlegen soll.
Auf dem Server soll z.B. auch eine Datenbankanwendung laufen, die nicht innerhalb der ISPConfig-Struktur installiert werden soll.


----------



## robotto7831a (28. März 2016)

Bei Opensuse wird auch alles unter /srv/www gespeichert. Wenn Du also manuell die die Pfade für Web und Mail änderst, dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## Till (29. März 2016)

Dann brauchst Du aber auch einen custom suexec, denn die suexec pakete der Linux Distribution haben aus Sicherheitsgründen den zur Distrbution gehörenden webseiten pfad hart einkompiliert. Daher sollte man den Datenpfad nicht ändern sondern ggf. einen BIND mount nehmen.

https://www.howtoforge.com/use_moun...ctory_of_a_ispconfig_server_to_a_new_location

Symlinks gehen übrigens garnicht, die werden von ISPConfig als Scherheitsverletzung erkannt und der server job schaltet sich ab.


----------



## erzhausen (29. März 2016)

Hallo Till,
zunächst mal Dank für die vielen nützlichen Anleitungen.


Zitat von Till:


> Dann brauchst Du aber auch einen custom suexec, denn die suexec pakete der Linux Distribution haben aus Sicherheitsgründen den zur Distrbution gehörenden webseiten pfad hart einkompiliert. Daher sollte man den Datenpfad nicht ändern sondern ggf. einen BIND mount nehmen.


Leider verstehe ich nicht was du mit einem "custom suexec" meinst und bin unsicher ob du mit dem "BIND mount" den in der verlinkten Anleitung fstab-Eintrag verstehst.



> https://www.howtoforge.com/use_mount_bind_to_move_the_website_and_email_directory_of_a_ispconfig_server_to_a_new_location


Diese Anleitung bezieht sich ja auf eine bestehende Installation. Sollte man bei einer neuen Installation (Debian, Jessie) genau so vorgehen oder gibt es Alternativen oder ist ev. der Vorschlag von *robotto7831a *die Datenplatte nach */var* zu mouten der bessere Weg?


----------



## Till (29. März 2016)

Bei einer neuen Installation würde ich die Platte direkt nach /var mounten.


----------



## darkness_08 (31. März 2016)

Zitat von erzhausen:


> Nach deinem Vorschlag müsste ich die Datenplatte in mehrere Partitionen aufteilen, was ich vermeiden möchte.


Spricht denn was gegen LVM? Damit kannst du flexibel die einzelnen VG erstellen und Mounten. Und nachträglichen Änderungen können auch fix durchgeführt werden.


----------



## erzhausen (31. März 2016)

Zitat von darkness_08:


> Spricht denn was gegen LVM? Damit kannst du flexibel die einzelnen VG erstellen und Mounten. Und nachträglichen Änderungen können auch fix durchgeführt werden.


Nein, es wird schon verwendet.
Das verhindert aber nicht, dass *mehrere* LVs angelegt werden müssen, ähnlich wie bei Partitonen, die jeweils einem spezifischen Mountpoint zugeordnet werden. Dass ich in der Folge flexibler in Bezug auf Speicherplatz-Zuordnung bin steht außer Frage, es verkompliziert die Einrichtung aber. 
Mein Anliegen war darauf gerichtet, das man die Daten der Serverdienste von den allgemeinen var-Daten (log, cache, spool, lib usw.) im Filesystem trennt. Eine logische Begründung warum man z.B. unter Debian die Apache-Daten unterhalb von /var/www speichert ist mit bisher noch nicht untergekommen. 
Der Debian-Installer legt beim automatischen Partitionieren unveständlicherweise ausgesprochen kleine var-Partitionen und dagegen riesige home-Partitionen an. Das passt nicht zusammen.


----------



## Till (31. März 2016)

> Eine logische Begründung warum man z.B. unter Debian die Apache-Daten unterhalb von /var/www speichert ist mit bisher noch nicht untergekommen.


Das ist standard, z.B. auch bei Redhat / CentOS und Ubuntu. Nur SuSE handhabt das anders.



Zitat von erzhausen:


> Der Debian-Installer legt beim automatischen Partitionieren unveständlicherweise ausgesprochen kleine var-Partitionen und dagegen riesige home-Partitionen an. Das passt nicht zusammen.


Was für einen Desktop ja auch richtig ist. Für Server muss man halt die Partitionsgrößen selbst angeben.


----------



## darkness_08 (31. März 2016)

Zitat von erzhausen:


> Das verhindert aber nicht, dass *mehrere* LVs angelegt werden müssen, ähnlich wie bei Partitonen, die jeweils einem spezifischen Mountpoint zugeordnet werden. Dass ich in der Folge flexibler in Bezug auf Speicherplatz-Zuordnung bin steht außer Frage, es verkompliziert die Einrichtung aber.


Ja, genau 2. Dann eben deine entsprechenden VG die du mounten kannst. Welche Dienste willst du denn extra haben www, vmail, ftp?
Dann hast du 4 VG's zum mounten
Log würde ich auch noch auf eine eigene VG schieben (dann läuft das System nicht voll, wenn mal die Logs aus irgendwelchen Gründe zu groß werden).

Ansonsten zwei LV mit je einer VG. LV1 mit VG-System und und LV2 mit VG-Daten. Dann hast du doch alle Freiheiten bei Bedarf zu reagieren
Vielleicht sehe ich den Punkt gerade nicht, dass es kompliziert wird bei der Einrichtung?


----------

